# 1968 Tail lights.



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

Looking for a left tail light. Does anyone have a original? And whats a fair price for just 1 or a set ? Or is The Parts Place inc Ok


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

housing and lense ??


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Try to find a good original. Use the repro only as a last resort. 
if you do find one, make sure it's a GTO housing. Lemans/Tempest are different.
The housings are made of fiberglass and 50 years later are very fragile. But they can be repaired easily.


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> housing and lense ??


Just left tail light Lens. Have everything else. What is a fair price? Found a set for $449.00. Is that high?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

If you're looking for just the lens, then yes, the repros are very good. $90-100 each. The repros can go on either side.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi,

Agree with O52. It’s also my opinion that you are better off finding an OEM part and cleaning it up than using a reproduction. If you’re going to use a parts source for reproduction parts use someone that is reputable and values their customer relations like Ames Performance.

In terms of the price for the set on eBay you reference, today it’s a sellers market for GTO parts. If you’re patient and call around I’m sure you’ll find one for a reasonable price. Craigslist is a good source. There are also many posts on the Forum for recommended parts sources you may want to reach out to. You can locate the information through the Search Community bar.

Cheers


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi,
> 
> Agree with O52. It’s also my opinion that you are better off finding an OEM part and cleaning it up than using a reproduction. If you’re going to use a parts source for reproduction parts use someone that is reputable and values their customer relations like Ames Performance.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Looked under ”Delco Guide tail light. Found a left , hoping it’s still available. What color and brand paint do you use to spray the black ?


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

What color and brand spray paint do you use to restore them ?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

My original lenses were in very good condition, but the black paint had faded and stainless trim, tarnished. Contemplated refinishing them but figured I could never get them like new. After sitting on the fence for a year or so, I bought the reproductions from Ames. They are almost exactly like new, right down to the external lettering. The only difference is the locating notch on the back of the lens. It has been modified so that one lens will fit both sides. Very much worth the price.
The only problem is you may have to buy two, if your other one is weathered.


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

It is faded. But in great condition otherwise. That’s why I thinking of restoring them. That’s why I was wondering about the paint. I’m sure it’s a matte. Just trying to get it right shade and if there’s a better brand then others . ( didn’t plan any of this but car needed paint so ! $$$$$ Might as well get it over with now , then enjoy it !


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi,

I’ve used SEM Trim Black. It goes on thin so you can moderate the sheen you desire.


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve used SEM Trim Black. It goes on thin so you can moderate the sheen you desire.


What was the sheen from the factory?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

I don’t know what percentage gloss the factory called out but the matte / satin finish can be obtained with the SEM Trim Black. 

You may want to spray a matte black and satin black on hard plastic and compare to your original tail light bezel.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

Tail light lens, repro is fine. Housing assy I'd say original only, for me. Give Barry a call.


----------

